# Plastic hive top feeder



## Keith Benson (Feb 17, 2003)

They are hardly precision instruments. Prolly it got stored in a funny position, perhaps in a warm area?

But they are plastic, and can and will bend back. Try putting it on the floor and put a hive body over it to weigh it down (or a hive top - you get the picture) and see if that doesn't solve the problem.

I suspect under a telescoping top, in the heat it will settle right down onto the hive.

Keith


----------



## lstclair (Mar 6, 2007)

Shug. It was in the garage all winter. It didn't warp in a way that indicates heat--one half of the bottom is bulging, the other is concave. I'll try to flatten it out, but the curve is pretty significant--it actually rocked on the hive when I tried to put it on. Argh.


----------

